# Maya the Malt!



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, finally Maya has the looks to go with the attitude. If you remember, we rescued Maya last May and had had to shave her down. After months of her patience with me as I am learning to groom??? She has a coat that she is proud to show off. I must say thanks to my DH who has allowed me to invest every spare penny we had into a fine little office grooming salon. Now that I finally have the hair to work with....I must really sharpen my top knot skills. 

Here is the pics of Maya's progress.

Right after we shaved her in May








So happy with her coat if now if I could just get rid of the on going battle with the tear stains...ugh!

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maya looks adorable!! You've done a really great job letting her hair grow out. Just lovely !!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl! You have done a great job with her coat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, what a difference. She was cute then and she's cute now and her coat is gorgeous. Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Love It Shes Beautiful both-Before and After. You Are Really good. Its Funny we will Give our last anything for themWont We. Thats how It Should Be. Keep Up The Good Work. Come to Pa,You Can Do Yogis Hair Anytime. Nickee **


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Maya looks gorgeous and has a beautiful coat. Great job!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

*Thanks All*

Thanks for all the Kudos.....it has been a journey. With my calculations, the home grooming experiment should pay for itself by some time next year....haha. But we have so much fun doing it and Maya just loves all the extra attention. The goal being to try to get to a show coat at least once in her lifetime....but time will tell. I will keep you posted.

BTW: I have my reservations for Orlando...attended my 1st show here in MN, Land O Lakes and not 1 malt showing. Apparently we have a small retiring group of show/breeders here in MN. Who knows what may happen.....don't tell the DH ....shhhhh:innocent:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Maya is just adorable and her hair is very beautiful. You certainly have been doing a great job with her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leanne - wow, Maya used to be cute but now she's heading toward stunning. What a beautiful coat she has. That's the joy of rescue...kind of diamonds in the rough. I think your expenses were well worthwhile. Hoping to meet you in Orlando if I can get around normally by then.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She's so cute either way and you're doing a great job grooming her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She looks great!! Always love seeing before and after pics!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Maya is beautiful :wub: you've done a great job on her coat.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks wonderful,I thought she was so adorable shaved too but she's a stunner .Great job!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is beautiful! And she looks quite proud of herself now!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Leanne - you did such a good job with Maya! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to say that she looks great before and after! Great job! Grooming is in some weird way... Stress relieving and fun . More pics please!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Maya is a beauty! Amazing what a little love, time and effort can do, isn't it?


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Again thanks all! I hope to see some of you in Orlando.....if going we should all plan some sort of meet up. 

I have to let you know that this little dog has changed my life. I have always adored and adore all my fur kidz but there is something quite unique and amazing in the relationship going on with this little girl. It has taken me by surprise. As corny as it sounds....this little Maya has made a connection to my soul that was sorely lacking in my life for sometime. I am just so grateful that she was sent to me at this time. As said before Dog is God spelled backwards. She was truly heaven sent.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Leanne said:


> Again thanks all! I hope to see some of you in Orlando.....if going we should all plan some sort of meet up.
> 
> I have to let you know that this little dog has changed my life. I have always adored and adore all my fur kidz but there is something quite unique and amazing in the relationship going on with this little girl. It has taken me by surprise. As corny as it sounds....this little Maya has made a connection to my soul that was sorely lacking in my life for sometime. I am just so grateful that she was sent to me at this time. As said before Dog is God spelled backwards. She was truly heaven sent.


Well put! I know exactly how you feel. And I must say little Maya looks absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! What a progress! She is so pretty  What have you been doing with her beard and moustache? Keeping it shorter? I love how it looks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> Wow!! What a progress! She is so pretty  What have you been doing with her beard and moustache? Keeping it shorter? I love how it looks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have been trimming it just as it has been when Maya was shaved. I am using a thinning shear give a blended look and avoid blunt cuts. Just maintained the lines from the shave down from prof. groomer. I would love to grow it out but not very practical with pumpkin, carrots or sweet potatoes with dinner. As it is now, we do a face wash right after dinner on both dogs. They look pretty funny after they eat!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You did a fab job!!!! awesome..................


----------

